# Get well soon, Joe!



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I know it's hard to do, but let's put the playoff run aside for a moment. No matter what is going on, it is always wise to put one's well-being over a trivial matter such as a job. I just wanted to wish Joe the best and a speedy recovery so that he can go back to doing what he loves to do.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> I know it's hard to do, but let's put the playoff run aside for a moment. No matter what is going on, it is always wise to put one's well-being over a trivial matter such as a job. I just wanted to wish Joe the best and a speedy recovery so that he can go back to doing what he loves to do.


Me, too. JJ is becoming one of my most favorite players. I like the hybrid guards that can play pos 3-1.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

JJ is out Game 3 and 4 and I think he'll won't be back until Game 6 or 7. sigh....


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes please do Joe :gopray:


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Its a shame, he had to go down the way he did... We all from the mavs land hope he is okay and recover soon :clap: 

you can email the dude: www.nba.com/suns/interactive/jj_mailbox.html

Check out this thread

http://p073.ezboard.com/fdallasbasketballdotcomfrm2.showMessage?topicID=14146.topic


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

mav78 said:


> Its a shame, he had to go down the way he did... We all from the mavs land hope he is okay and recover soon :clap:
> 
> you can email the dude: www.nba.com/suns/interactive/jj_mailbox.html
> 
> ...


Don't lie you guys don't want him to get better :wink: Just playing. Thanks.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mav78 said:


> Its a shame, he had to go down the way he did... We all from the mavs land hope he is okay and recover soon :clap:
> 
> you can email the dude: www.nba.com/suns/interactive/jj_mailbox.html
> 
> ...


I was on that board quite often when I followed the Mavs about two years ago. That "ChefEd2000" still sounds so cocky. Mavs in 5?? We'll see about that. He even said Mavs in 6 even with JJ?? Hell no. With JJ, Mavs WILL lose for sure. You don't expect Finely going 31 every game. He is the only un-expected force in Game 2.

Mavs barely won the game without JJ. Not having JJ is a big blow but we didn't expect JJ would go down so we couldn't make enough adjustment. But now we know JJ won't play and I won't be surprised if Suns makes enough adjustment to steal at least one from Mavs.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

jibikao,

Gotta cool down buddy....thats not a suns board.. I don't see anything wrong in Mavs fans beleiving that they can win in 5/6 games... I personally thought the mavs will win in 6.... and I am sure a lot of suns fans feel/would have felt they can win in 4/5/6 games as well... so chill out... and put forth your predictions and we will see how the series shapes up as it goes


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

whats wrong with a mavs fan predicting us to win in 6 it could happen

jibikao- ur a bandwagoner so u will prolly be a golden state fan (as they are gonna score a whole lotta points next yr) next yr


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Of all things I would hate to see this thread turn in to an attacking thread guys.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

tht wasnt really the intention but he cant call himself a suns ''fan'' if he was a mavs ''fan'' the yr b4 prolly a lakers ''fan'' b4 tht and b4 tht prolly a bulls ''fan''


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Of all things I would hate to see this thread turn in to an attacking thread guys.


A-freaking-men. Apparently, even a thread with the proven mathematical formula for world peace would quickly degrade into a thread where some shmoe is attacking Ray Allen for wearing Right Guard as opposed to Degree. Show some respect, people.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

www.azcentral.com/sports/...ON-CR.html

Paul Coro
The Arizona Republic
May. 12, 2005 01:53 PM

Phoenix Suns starting guard Joe Johnson is expected to miss the next three games of the Western Conference semifinals series because of the displaced orbital fracture he suffered during Phoenix's Game.2 loss on Wednesday.

Johnson underwent successful surgery Thursday morning at Good Samaritan Hospital but will be off the court for a week.

The plan is to re-evaluate his status in seven days, which would mean he will miss Games 3 and 4 in Dallas this weekend and Game 5 in Phoenix next Wednesday.
advertisement 


Johnson suffered the injury when he was knocked to floor on Jerry Stackhouse's foul as Johnson attempted a breakaway slam.

“He underwent reconstructive surgery for an orbital fracture,” Dr. Edward Joganic, who performed the surgery, said in a prepared statement. “Surgery went smoothly and he is expected to recover fully. We will continue to evaluate Joe and assess his ability to play in the remainder of the playoffs in one week.”

Johnson has never missed a game since joining the Suns in his rookie season. That streak covers 275 regular-season games and 12 playoff games.

Jim Jackson will start in his place for Friday's Game 3 in Dallas. The series is tied at 1.

<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/too_vimal/Mavs/sig-cnt.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Mmmm, I saw a post on a Suns board saying that JJ is out for the reminder of the playoffs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mav78 said:


> www.azcentral.com/sports/...ON-CR.html
> 
> Paul Coro
> The Arizona Republic
> ...


He wasn't "knocked to the floor". He fell to the floor. This continues to cast Stackhouse in poor light.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey, Mavs fans. In case you didn't know, this is supposed to be a thread in support of Joe, not the Mavs or the Blame Game. Or even the Suns for that matter. So lay off.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Mmmm, I saw a post on a Suns board saying that JJ is out for the reminder of the playoffs.


I've seen from 2 games to maybe out of this series. But not all of the playoffs. I hope not.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

You don't have to wish JJ well, but don't say things that you know will end up in an argument.


----------

